
Trump calls for boycott of Apple products - jljljl
http://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2016/2/19/11071684/donald-trump-apple-boycott-encryption-iphone
======
Terr_
Who wants to bet Trump is shorting the stock or planning to buy-low later?

------
Fluid_Mechanics
I think everyone on here realizes where his popularity stems from. He'll
continue to make inflammatory statements so the spotlight stays on him.

------
repsilat
Funny, I was just thinking "I don't know what the security is like on my
phone, but maybe I should look into moving to an iPhone next time."

Tangentially related, but my laptop mobo committed suicide a couple of weeks
ago, and yesterday I popped the SSD into an external USB housing to grab my
home directory out, only to find that all of my data were encrypted. I had no
idea. Immediately frustrating, but wonderfully reassuring once I'd figured out
how to get at it.

